

Dealing with link spammers? - omrani

I've been working on a project to allow website viewers to talk to each other in real-time based around any particular link .eg. people could be on HN and talk to each other live.<p>The problem i've noticied is that every now and then we go through a phase of being hammered by spammers who just stream out link after link.<p>Has anyone experienced this and come up with useable solutions to stop this sort of behaviour.<p>Currently they are firing out from multiple IP addresses over wide ranges so IP isn't really a good option.<p>Has anyone got any ideas?<p>Cheers HNers
======
mike-cardwell
Captcha? Your own custom content filtering?

